# Pay for new phone with existing phone credit?



## Ash (25 Jan 2012)

I currently have a lot of credit on the mobile phone I already have, i.e.  pay as you go with Vodafone.   
I'm thinking about buying a new mobile phone.  Nothing very fancy, another PAYG option.

Does anyone know if it is possible to pay for the new phone out of the credit already on the "old" phone?


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2012)

You can't use phone credit to pay for a phone.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jan 2012)

The only thing you might be able to do withthe credit is to transfer it to someone else with the IOU Buddy system.  I think you can only transfer €40 every 7 days so if its a lot it might take some time:

Customers may only avail of the IOU Buddy service based on the following limitations: 
• A customer can only make 4 donations every 7 days 
• A customer can only receive 4 donations every 7 days 
• A customer can only make 4 requests every 7 days 
• A customer can only receive a maximum of €40 every 7 days 
• A customer can only send a maximum of €40 every 7 days 
• A customer can send any amount between €2 - €20 per transaction 
• A customer can only donate to the same number once every 4 hours 
• A customer can only request a transfer from the same number once every 4 hours


----------

